# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Τζογος η' τζογος?

## MaybeNextTime

Καλησπερα ανοιγω ενα θεμα το οποιο θα ηθελα να μαθω τη γνωμη σας και την αποψη σας..
Ενας ανθρωπος ο οποιος ζει απ τον τζογο (κατ εμε λαθος χαρακτηρισμος)
Ο οποιος παιζει σταθερα ποσα χωρις να ξεφευγει σε οποιαδηποτε μορφη "Τζογου" και κερδιζει και ειναι αυτη η δουλεια του αυτο που τον γεμιζει ανεξαρτητως της αδρεναλινης η οποια ανεβαινει η' οτιδηποτε θεωρειται εθισμενος ? 
Κανει το ιδιο πραγμα 8 ωρες την ημερα με αρχικο κεφαλαιο και ολα ρυθμιζομενα (Οσοι παιζουν συστηματικα Χρηματηστηριο θεωρουνται εθισμενοι τζογαδοροι?) σαν να ειναι δημοσιος υπαλληλος με το ρισκο οτι δεν υπαρχει σταθεροτητα μισθου ( μια μερα ισως βγαλει 1000 την αλλη να χασει 300 και παει λεγοντας αλλα χωρις να κανει υπερβολες εννοωντας να παιξει χρηματα που ειναι για αναγκες κλπ να ειναι ολα καλυμμενα ) ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπερα ανοιγω ενα θεμα το οποιο θα ηθελα να μαθω τη γνωμη σας και την αποψη σας..
> Ενας ανθρωπος ο οποιος ζει απ τον τζογο (κατ εμε λαθος χαρακτηρισμος)
> Ο οποιος παιζει σταθερα ποσα χωρις να ξεφευγει σε οποιαδηποτε μορφη "Τζογου" και κερδιζει και ειναι αυτη η δουλεια του αυτο που τον γεμιζει ανεξαρτητως της αδρεναλινης η οποια ανεβαινει η' οτιδηποτε θεωρειται εθισμενος ? 
> Κανει το ιδιο πραγμα 8 ωρες την ημερα με αρχικο κεφαλαιο και ολα ρυθμιζομενα (Οσοι παιζουν συστηματικα Χρηματηστηριο θεωρουνται εθισμενοι τζογαδοροι?) σαν να ειναι δημοσιος υπαλληλος με το ρισκο οτι δεν υπαρχει σταθεροτητα μισθου ( μια μερα ισως βγαλει 1000 την αλλη να χασει 300 και παει λεγοντας αλλα χωρις να κανει υπερβολες εννοωντας να παιξει χρηματα που ειναι για αναγκες κλπ να ειναι ολα καλυμμενα ) ευχαριστω πολυ


καλησπερα.
κατ αρχας, αν δεν προκειται για σενα τον ιδιο, δεν ξερεις κατα ποσο οι πληροφοριες ειναι ακριβεις η ελαφρως πειραγμενες...
πχ, ενας γνωστος μας, ας πουμε φιλος του ανδρα μου, αλλα οχι κολλητος, που εχει μαλιστα σταθερη δουλεια, ειναι χαρτοπαικτης σε ιντερνετικα αλλα και αληθινα καζινα του εξωτερικου.
ελεγε σε ολους του κοντινους γνωστους για τα ποσα που κερδιζε στα διαφορα τουρνουα, , παντα πενταψηφια νουμερα, οτι το ελεγχει και παιζει επαγγελματικα, εχοντας και την σιγουρη δουλεια, οτι ΜΟΝΟ κερδιζει, με μικρες χασουρες, ακριβως επειδη ειναι παικτης και οχι εθισμενος, και οτι η δουλεια ηταν χαρτζηλικι, και τα πραγματικα λεφτα, καινουρια αυτοκινητα, μεγαλη ανεση , κλπ, εβγαιναν απο τα τουρνουα....

προεκυψε οτι ηταν φουμαρα.
οχι ψεματα, αλλα φουμαρα.
πραγματι ειχε κερδισει και σημαντικα ποσα, αλλα και εθισμενος ηταν, και η χασουρα ηταν μεγαλυτερη απο οσα κατα καιρους κερδιζε, και εφτασε να χρωσταει παντου μεγαλα ποσα...

τι θελω να πω;
ποσα χρονια γινεται αυτο που περιγραφεις; πολλα χρονια;
μην μου πεις, μερικους μηνες...
αν δεν εχεις πραγματικα αξιοπιστες πληροφοριες απο μεσα, αν τα κερδη δεν ειναι απλα μεγαλα, αλλα ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ στο περασμα ΧΡΟΝΩΝ και οχι μηνων, η χασουρα ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ μικρη, ωστε να φανει αν προκειται για εισοδημα και οχι για τζογο, τοτε δεν μπορεις να ξερεις.
το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα ωραρια...

----------


## MaybeNextTime

Για εμενα προκειται και προκειται για κερδη σε βαθος χρονου πανω απο μια 6 ετια υπαρκτα και σε ενα πολυ ικανοποιητικο μεσο ορο πανω απο μεσο μισθο (900-1000 ευρω) μηνιαιως.Το ερωτημα ειναι γιατι ειναι μη αποδεκτο και κατακριταιο απο τους γυρω απο τις σχεσεις απο τους γονεις απο τον οποιονδηποτε Ελληνα που νομιζει πως οποιος παιζει ποκερ ή στοιχημα ειναι σε ενα προποτζιδικο καφενειο καζινο ολη μερα και χανει το σπιτι του ( συγγνωμη για την εκφραση αναγνωριζω το παθος και σεβομαι ολους τους ανθρωπους οι οποιοι αντιμετωπιζουν καποιο θεμα)

----------


## Remedy

> Για εμενα προκειται και προκειται για κερδη σε βαθος χρονου πανω απο μια 6 ετια υπαρκτα και σε ενα πολυ ικανοποιητικο μεσο ορο πανω απο μεσο μισθο (900-1000 ευρω) μηνιαιως.*Το ερωτημα ειναι γιατι ειναι μη αποδεκτο και κατακριταιο* απο τους γυρω απο τις σχεσεις απο τους γονεις απο τον οποιονδηποτε Ελληνα που νομιζει πως οποιος παιζει ποκερ ή στοιχημα ειναι σε ενα προποτζιδικο καφενειο καζινο ολη μερα και χανει το σπιτι του ( συγγνωμη για την εκφραση αναγνωριζω το παθος και σεβομαι ολους τους ανθρωπους οι οποιοι αντιμετωπιζουν καποιο θεμα)


θα σου πω γιατι.
πρωτα απ ολα ειναι μια δραστηριοτητα που ΠΟΛΥ σπανια εχει ενδιαφερον να γινει μοναδικη για καποιον μη εθισμενο.
συζηταμε λοιπον για ατομα μη εθισμενα, διοτι ενας εθισμενος παικτης ΟΣΟ καλος και να ειναι, χανει τον ελεγχο πανω στην χασουρα και φυσικα καταληγει σε αυτα που ολοι ξερουμε...
οποτε για να εισαι κερδισμενος πρεπει να εισαι οντως σε μια ελαχιστοτατοτατη μειοψηφια, μη εθισμενων, που το ελεγχουν και το κανουν επαγγελματικα....

το προβλημα ειναι, οτι οι εθισμενοι ΟΛΩΝ των εθισμων, λενε παντα για ολα ψεματα, οσο ειναι μεσα στο προβλημα...
ετσι, καποιος που ασχολειται με ακτι τετοιο, δενε χει καμια αξιοπιστια και αντιμετωπιζεται σαν ψευτης και εθισμενος...
μονο καποιος που μπορει να ξερει τους λογαριασμους του επι 6 ετια και 10 ετια οπως λες κι εσυ, μπορει να πεισθει οτι ειναι επαγγελματιας και οχι τζογαδορος.
εγω μονο εναν τετοιο ξερω και μαλιστα εξ ακοης, δεν τον εχουμε γνωρισει.
εχει και σελιδα στο ιντερνετ.
οι αλλοι που εξρουμε ειναι ολοι τζογαδοροι.
γνωστες του αντικειμενου που παιζουν, αλλα τζογαδοροι.

ε ποσες πιθανοτητες εχεις να εισαι υγιης και κερδοφορος για να μην σε αντιμετωπιζουν ετσι;
σαν να μας λες, παιρνω ηρωινη, αλλα το ελεγχω..

υ.γ. κανεις δεν νομιζει οτι οι τζογαδοροι ειναι στα καφενεια και τα προποτζιδικα. οι περισσοτεροι καταστρεφονται μεσω ιντερνετ πλεον. παραμενουν τζογαδοροι, με γνωσεις υπολογιστων...

----------


## MaybeNextTime

"ε ποσες πιθανοτητες εχεις να εισαι υγιης και κερδοφορος για να μην σε αντιμετωπιζουν ετσι;
σαν να μας λες, παιρνω ηρωινη, αλλα το ελεγχω.."
Καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι εννοεις μιας και γνωριζω πολλες περιπτωσεις "διασημων" ελληνων παικτων προσωπικα και ειναι φουμαρα 
Εγω απλα ειπα αυτο ξερω να κανω αυτο μου αρεσει αυτο με γεμιζει γιατι να μην το κανω δουλεια αφου ειδα πως αποδιδει και το εκανα..
Αν ομως γυρισεις κοιταξεις πας στο εξωτερικο τα πραγματα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα απ οτι εδω

Γιατι δε λενε για καποιον "Α αυτος εκανε λεφτα απο το Χρηματηστηρια και λενε α αυτος ειναι τζογαδορος" ειναι το ιδιο ακριβος πραγμα κατ εμε

----------


## Remedy

> "ε ποσες πιθανοτητες εχεις να εισαι υγιης και κερδοφορος για να μην σε αντιμετωπιζουν ετσι;
> σαν να μας λες, παιρνω ηρωινη, αλλα το ελεγχω.."
> Καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι εννοεις μιας και γνωριζω πολλες περιπτωσεις "διασημων" ελληνων παικτων προσωπικα και ειναι φουμαρα 
> Εγω απλα ειπα αυτο ξερω να κανω αυτο μου αρεσει αυτο με γεμιζει γιατι να μην το κανω δουλεια αφου ειδα πως αποδιδει και το εκανα..
> Αν ομως γυρισεις κοιταξεις πας στο εξωτερικο τα πραγματα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα απ οτι εδω
> 
> Γιατι δε λενε για καποιον "Α αυτος εκανε λεφτα απο το Χρηματηστηρια και λενε α αυτος ειναι τζογαδορος" ειναι το ιδιο ακριβος πραγμα κατ εμε


πιθανοτατα λοιπον, και ο μοναδικος που γνωριζουμε εμεις, να ειναι φουμαρα, μιας και δεν τον ξερουμε προσωπικα...

καταλαβαινω τι λες, απλα σου λεω γιατι σε αντιμετωπιζουν ετσι.

και το χρηματιστηριο τζογος ειναι, για να εισαι επαγγελματιας του ειδους ομως, θελει κατι γνωσεις οικονομικων, βασει των οποιων σε αντιμετωπιζουν σαν επαγγελματια.
τζογο στο ποδοσφαιρο η στο ποκερ μπορει να παιζει κι ενας αναλφαβητος και να χανει...
θελω να σου πω, οτι το αντικειμενο το ιδιο δεν ειναιαπαραγωγικο, δεν ε χει καμια αξιοπιστια σαν αντικειμενο γνωσης.
αν εσυ λες οτι κερδιζεις και δεν πεφτεις στον εθισμο, αλλα δεν προκειτια να πεσεις ΟΥΤΕ στο μελλον σε μια μεγαλη χασουρα η οταν σε παρει απο κατω υπαρξιακα, ψυχικα, με γεια σου με χαρα σου...

----------


## MaybeNextTime

Εχω υπαρξει σε μεγαλες χασουρες και βλεπω τα λαθη μου που φταιω και κανω τη δουλεια μου καλυτερη της κανω βελτιωσεις ..

----------


## Sonia

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι ρωτάς... Αν είσαι εθισμένος ή γιατί οι άλλοι σε λένε τζογαδόρο ή γιατί δεν είναι αποδεκτό από τους οικείους σου; Τι ακριβώς θες να συζητήσουμε;

----------


## manos32

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι ρωτάς... Αν είσαι εθισμένος ή γιατί οι άλλοι σε λένε τζογαδόρο ή γιατί δεν είναι αποδεκτό από τους οικείους σου; Τι ακριβώς θες να συζητήσουμε;


Εχω οικογενειακό κατάστημα προπό, είμαι ενεργός 18 χρόνια και η οικογένεια το εχει 24 γεμάτα..
Δυστυχώς η δική μου εμπειρία είναι οτι ο τζόγος πλέον ανήκει σε ιδιωτικές εταιρείες και καμμία δεν χαρίζει λεφτά, αλλά παίρνει λεφτά..
Επίσης οι τζογαδόροι σ ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι λαμόγια με την κυριολεκτική έννοια των πραγμάτων...Χρωστάνε παντού είναι εκτος εαυτού οταν είναι να παίξουν και βαζουν μέσα ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ..
Η διάρκεια είναι σιγουρη χασούρα στον τζόγο.

----------


## toureter

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτοί που είναι 100% κερδισμένοι από τον τζόγο είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού! 

Εστάλη από PRA-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> Εχω οικογενειακό κατάστημα προπό, είμαι ενεργός 18 χρόνια και η οικογένεια το εχει 24 γεμάτα..
> Δυστυχώς η δική μου εμπειρία είναι οτι ο τζόγος πλέον ανήκει σε ιδιωτικές εταιρείες και καμμία δεν χαρίζει λεφτά, αλλά παίρνει λεφτά..
> Επίσης οι τζογαδόροι σ ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι λαμόγια με την κυριολεκτική έννοια των πραγμάτων...Χρωστάνε παντού είναι εκτος εαυτού οταν είναι να παίξουν και βαζουν μέσα ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ..
> Η διάρκεια είναι σιγουρη χασούρα στον τζόγο.


ετσι ακριβως...

----------


## Remedy

α! και να ξεκαθαρισουμε, οτι το να βρισκεις καθε μηνα 900- 1000 για να συντηρεισαι, δεν σημαινει οτι εχεις 900- 1000 κερδη/ μηνα...
οταν ασχολεισαι με κατι τετοιο, τα λεφτα γυριζουν, απο καπου παιρνεις, καπου δινεις, καπου χρωστας, απο καπου σου χρωστουν.
παιρνοντας και δινοντας, δεν σημαινει οτι κερδιζεις, οταν ξοδευεις κιολας.
πιθανα να ξοδευεις λεφτα που χρωστας και να φανει αργοτερα, οτι εισαι χαμενος και τρως τα χρωστουμενα...

----------


## airetikos

Ρε φίλε άμα τζογάρεις και κονόμας τότε δεν σου λεεί κανείς τίποτα. Άμα η μπάνκα σου είναι πάντα γεμάτη ο κόσμος σε θαύμαζει πάρε παράδειγμα τους κερδοφόρους παίχτες πόκερ που είναι και διάσημοι. Αν επιτρέπεται που τζογάρεις και τι παίζεις;

----------


## airetikos

Συμβαίνουν αυτά Μάγδα.

----------

